
Rspamd – Fast, free and open-source spam filtering system - cebka
https://rspamd.com
======
pjsg
To me, the most important things about anti-spam systems are the false
positive / false negative numbers.

This information ought to be top and center, and it isn't.

~~~
cebka
This information is merely interesting for some academic researches on some
very specific messages corpus. But in the real world, I cannot efficiently
evaluate the accuracy because it depends on zillions of parameters. Moreover,
since rspamd uses not only statistics but a number of sources, such as DNS
lists, SPF, DKIM, hashes databases and so on, it is literally impossible to be
determined about preciseness.

~~~
pjsg
If I am to invest in the time and energy to switch over my current anti-
solution to this, then I want to ahve some level of assurance that it will be
more effective than my current scheme.

I agree that spam is a moving target and that is why anti-spam systems need
constant updating. My current system (over the last 30 days) rejected 87%
(around 45k emails) and accepted 13%. Of that 13% (6600) around 300 were
classified as spam by the bayesian classifier in thunderbird. Around 80 were
manually classified as spam and added to thunderbird's rules. The thunderbird
classifier probably classified 2 ham messages as spam. I don't know of any
ham->spam errors in the initial filtering phase.

Should rspamd be expected to do better, about the same, or worse?

~~~
cebka
From what you are saying, I can conclude that you are using very high scoring
for statistical classifier (or basing solely on statistics). This is not an
option for a system with millions of users (their accept/reject rate is close
to 70/30 percents, as we cannot rely on bayes at all). Therefore, I've never
ever evaluated bayes as a single classifier. Nevertheless, I'm using OSB-Bayes
as a statistical algorithm for rspamd which has been proven to be a good
classifier.

------
noinsight
I have just been using OpenBSD's spamd and I haven't had any problems with
spam. And I like to know I'm messing with the spammers too.

~~~
hobarrera
Indeed. I was getting a few of dozen spam messages per week. Setting up spamd
reduced that to less than a dozen _per year_. Regrettably, 2015 is the years
this seems to be ending, since I've already gotten about 8-10 spam messages
this year (with the majority being this last month).

------
fensipens
How does rspamd compare to mopher ([http://mopher.org](http://mopher.org)) in
terms of functionality?

I see some interesting things like the surbl module but other than that this
seems to be more like mimedefang (or that's at least what I've picked up from
the landing page).

Also do you consider supporting multiple database drivers or will you stick
with sqlite3?

~~~
cebka
They are not related at all. From what I'm observing, mopher is a milter (so
it might be compared with my another project called 'rmilter') and it can work
with Spamassassin. Hence, if something can work with spamassassin then it will
be capable to talk with rspamd at some extent.

Multiple database drivers are in plans for rspamd 1.0 (along with personal
statistics and advanced rules planner). The tricky stuff here is that rspamd
uses non-blocking model currently which is hardly supported by database
drivers (excluding redis and some others). However, rspamd has a concept of
asynchronous threads executed in thread pool. So something like MySQL query
could be executed within this thread pool with no delay for other filters
processing.

------
k2enemy
I'd be really curious to hear feedback from anyone that has used this. I'm
currently using dspam and still deal with a lot of spam hitting my inbox.

~~~
darklajid
I'm a happy dspam user (most stuff won't reach me), but looked into this one
in the past.

Reasons for me not to give it a try:

\- Rule based mostly (which I think of as 'SA')

\- No db support, as far as I could tell. My dspam keeps everything in a
postgresql db and I can easily backup/restore that with all my other stuff
(dovecot/postfix virtual users, for example)

\- ~Easy~ to integrate into anything. Look for 'how can I make dovecot-
antispam integrate with dspam' and that's been done a thousand times (and
works nicely). I haven't found a decent number of rspam resources

That said: My whole post basically says that I didn't try it (for reasons that
were important to me). Their site looks interesting and in the end I guess I'd
love to hear about successful dspam->rspam migrations as well.

~~~
scott_karana
> \- No db support, as far as I could tell. My dspam keeps everything in a
> postgresql db and I can easily backup/restore that with all my other stuff
> (dovecot/postfix virtual users, for example)

Rspamd appears to use sqlite3:
[https://rspamd.com/doc/workers/fuzzy_storage.html](https://rspamd.com/doc/workers/fuzzy_storage.html)

~~~
darklajid
Hey.

Thanks, but.. That's not quite what I had in mind. For one, somedb-only
(sqlite or anything else) is usually not enough. I would hesitate to introduce
a system that just supports mysql when everything else is using postgresql for
me, for example. And on top of that, this schema is .. limited. My dspam setup
learns and can do that for each and every user (though system wide training
seems to be the norm, as far as I can tell). This is really just a storage
engine as far as I can tell and not really comparable.

That said: I guess I would give rspam a try if I saw a lot of positive
reviews/reports. It's just that it certainly doesn't do the same thing as
dspam. It's quite a different animal.

------
feld
I have not yet had a chance to use this, but it's the only modern anti-spam
software that I am remotely interested in deploying.

